# Biggest zooplus spend for me I think...



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv just put a big order in on zooplus for all my furries for xmas!
They're having clearance sale ATM so thought it would be a good time before they get new xmas stock in and hike the prices!

Iv bought lots of stuff for the dogs and the following for the smalls-

Piggies-
2 X snugglesafes
2 x willow bridge
pea flakes
banana chips
*still need to get some fleece, and hanging toys*


Bunnies-
Cat tree
Crinkle tunnel
Herbs
Pea flakes
banana chips
*still need to get a bed and fleece, fenugreek crunchies, rabbit tree and hanging toys*


Hammy-
Sputnik
Burrow tower
Grass nest
Climbing steps with bells

And for potential NEWBIE...
Hamster heaven house
Wonderland wheel
wooden bridge
wooden ladder
cotton perch
Corner house
Ceramic food bowl
Sputnik
Climbing steps 
Grass nest

*Need to get them some yoghurt drops as a special xmas treat..Tabitha LOVES them *

All together iv spend nearly £200....but they're all worth it


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

It all sounds great!  I like spending money on my lot too. xx


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Buddyandfriends said:


> It all sounds great!  I like spending money on my lot too. xx


Its better than buying for yourself isnt it!


----------

